# CZ Tactical Sports .357 Sig?



## Morgo (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey guys,

Trying to work out whether the CZ TS is offered in .357 Sig? I thought it was at some point but I've only seen it listed in 9mm and .40S&W recently.

Anyone have one? How do you like it?


----------



## Sniper6473 (Dec 14, 2010)

YouTube - CZ TS In .357 Sig


----------



## Morgo (Dec 6, 2010)

That youtube vid was one of the reasons that led me to believe they were available in .357 Sig. That one came from a custom shop unfortunately.
I'll probably just go with a 9mm.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Not to rain on anyone's parade, but i would steer clear of the .357 SIG. I had a Sig 239 in that caliber, it was a heavy gun and recoil wasn't too bad. I suspect that may not be so with a lighter gun. There was also considerable muzzle blast when using the 125 grain "revolver" load. Ammo prices high and load availability was sparse. I have recently come to the conclusion that a 9mm or a .45ACP gun is just right for most any application with plenty of ammo options most everywhere. 
JMHO,
Eli :smt083


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

I have duly noted that the CZ you mention is heavier than the 239 (30 oz.). So it might just right for the cartridge! i'm just sayin...
Eli


----------



## Morgo (Dec 6, 2010)

I already have other handguns in .357 Sig including a Sig plus other polymer handguns. Works well, I've never had issues with excessive recoild, sure its loud but its not much of a problem.

The CZ Tactical Sports is a competition hadgun, its full size and while not overly heavy its not a lightweight either. Having it in .357 Sig would mean being scored in major instead of minor with 9mm in IPSC here.
.357 is not very hard to find and I reload anyway. Actually .45 is less common here


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

[QUOTE
.357 is not very hard to find and I reload anyway. Actually .45 is less common here [/QUOTE]
Everwhat makes you happy my friend!
Eli :mrgreen:


----------



## Sniper6473 (Dec 14, 2010)

EliWolfe said:


> Not to rain on anyone's parade, but i would steer clear of the .357 SIG. I had a Sig 239 in that caliber, it was a heavy gun and recoil wasn't too bad. I suspect that may not be so with a lighter gun. There was also considerable muzzle blast when using the 125 grain "revolver" load. Ammo prices high and load availability was sparse. I have recently come to the conclusion that a 9mm or a .45ACP gun is just right for most any application with plenty of ammo options most everywhere.
> JMHO,
> Eli :smt083


Availability isn't sparse around here, every Wal Mart stocks it... As for affordability, I've just spoken to the owner of Ammoman.com and he assured me that his prices for all calibers are coming down fast, I was buying 357Sig for 269.99 per 1K shipped for Speer Lawman, it was at the time 30 dollars more per 1K over 40 S&W of the same amount and brand, I can live with that price difference.

9MM on the other hand is now just about expensive as the 40, not to mention 45 cost a fortune to shoot, much more than 357 Sig.


----------



## Sniper6473 (Dec 14, 2010)

Lets also not forget that 95% of 40 S&W and 357 Sig pistols of those calibers, especially from the major makers Sig, Glock, Springfield XD, HK, M&P and many others are nothing more than a barrel swap...

My HK P2000 SK 357 Sig came as a 357/40 combo package, not to mention that OEM Barrels either going from 40 to 357 or vice versa run in the neighborhood of 150 dollars from all major brands.

I actually look at all 40/357's as combo guns now.


----------

